# قصه حب نشأت بين سمكه قرش ابيض وصياد للاسماك .....شيء غريب فعلا افتح وشوف الصور



## rana1981 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*عنجد فظيع 

هاد يلي بيقولو عنوا قرش 

عنجد سبحان الله 


هذا الخبر الغريب نقلته احدى المجلات الفرنسيه 

مضمون الخبر 

قصه حب نشأت بين سمكه قرش ابيض وصياد للاسماك 

ونشأت هذه العلاقه بعدما انقذ الصياد ( ارنولد بوينتر ) من جنوب استراليا سمكه القرش العملاقه من شباك صيد الاسماك الخاصه به 

وفى لقاءه مع المجله قال الصياد ان سمكه القرش تلازمه دائما فى رحلات صيده وهو ما يسبب فزع للاسماك ولا يعرف ماذا يفعل حيث ان اسماك القرش محميه بقانون البيئه هناك 

ويضيف ايضا انه عندما يوقف قاربه تاتى سمكه القرش ليمسح بيده على راسها وظهرها بينما تحرك زعانفها بسعاده .. 


​​*






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
*ودى صورة للموضوع من المجله الفرنسيه*​

[IMG]

[/IMG]​


----------



## nana_jesus (1 نوفمبر 2008)

في الحقيقه ان الصداقه مش لازم تكون من نفس النوع انسان وانسان او حيوان وحيوان ------الخ
لكن المحبه والحنان والعطف هما اساس اي علاقه وده زي اللي حصل بين الصياد وسمكه القرش
مع انهم المفروض يكون اعداء
لكن نقول ربنا موجود وقادر 
ربنا يبارك حياتكوا ودايما المزيد من القصص المفيده والمثمره


----------



## SALVATION (1 نوفمبر 2008)

_يا يسوع 
بجد غريبة جدا
مشكوره كتييير على الخبر
تسلم ايدك



​_


----------



## nkxkordy (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مثلى مثلك يا أخى ربما تكون أصبت كبد حقيقة المعاناه التى أعيشها مثلك فى حياة ضاعت فيها السعاده وغابت كماغابت الانسانيه..سلام ونعمه لك يا عزيزى...


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 نوفمبر 2008)

حاجة غريبة جدا بجد

ربنا يحمية من شرها​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (2 نوفمبر 2008)

تلاقيها سمكه مش سمك
اعجبت بيه فلزقتله بقى لغايه ما يحبها ويجى يبوسها تروحح بيساه بوسه مميته
ههههههه
شكراا على الصور وبجد خبر جميل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*خبر غريب بس جميل

مش لازم يكون حب بين نفس النوع المهم يكون حب حقيقي

مرسي رااانا علي الخبر الجميل

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*الحب احساس يولد في اي مكان ومع اي كائن او انسان طالما توافرت التربه الخصبه له ولكن الحب قد يموت سريعا ان لم نحاظ عليه ونرعاه*


----------



## rana1981 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

nana_jesus قال:


> في الحقيقه ان الصداقه مش لازم تكون من نفس النوع انسان وانسان او حيوان وحيوان ------الخ
> لكن المحبه والحنان والعطف هما اساس اي علاقه وده زي اللي حصل بين الصياد وسمكه القرش
> مع انهم المفروض يكون اعداء
> لكن نقول ربنا موجود وقادر
> ربنا يبارك حياتكوا ودايما المزيد من القصص المفيده والمثمره



*شكر حبيبتي على مرورك
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> *الحب احساس يولد في اي مكان ومع اي كائن او انسان طالما توافرت التربه الخصبه له ولكن الحب قد يموت سريعا ان لم نحاظ عليه ونرعاه*



*شكرا للمرور الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _يا يسوع
> بجد غريبة جدا
> مشكوره كتييير على الخبر
> تسلم ايدك
> ...



*شكرا يا توني نورتني​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

nkxkordy قال:


> مثلى مثلك يا أخى ربما تكون أصبت كبد حقيقة المعاناه التى أعيشها مثلك فى حياة ضاعت فيها السعاده وغابت كماغابت الانسانيه..سلام ونعمه لك يا عزيزى...



شكرا عالمرور
الرب يباركك​


----------



## rana1981 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> حاجة غريبة جدا بجد
> 
> ربنا يحمية من شرها​



*شكرا يا قمر على مرورك​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> تلاقيها سمكه مش سمك
> اعجبت بيه فلزقتله بقى لغايه ما يحبها ويجى يبوسها تروحح بيساه بوسه مميته
> ههههههه
> شكراا على الصور وبجد خبر جميل



*شكرا على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة 
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *خبر غريب بس جميل
> 
> مش لازم يكون حب بين نفس النوع المهم يكون حب حقيقي
> 
> ...



*شكرا يا مايكل والرب يكون معك​*


----------



## waelmk (2 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل ربنا يعوضك


----------



## zama (2 نوفمبر 2008)

خبر نادر مع صياد قادر


----------



## rana1981 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

waelmk قال:


> موضوع جميل ربنا يعوضك



*شكرا للمرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> خبر نادر مع صياد قادر



*على القافية يا مينا
شكرا للمشاركة​*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (27 يونيو 2013)

Well don rana 81 at the mater of fact it call Fulfilmenl (Wafaa) that feeling in humankind or at animals what ever the animals is it can be whit shark or Lion or any of Carnivorous animal ...!well don rana 81 and all the best Syria to over com all it tribulation in the name of Jesus Christ our LORD


----------

